# Tool zur Iconerstellung



## Major (17. April 2002)

Ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen für eine hausinterne Software die Icons (32x32 256 Farben) umzusetzen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Welches Programm eignet sich dafür am Besten, was ist dabei zu beachten?
Die Icons zeichne ich größten Teil selber.

Danke und Gruß
Major


----------



## Transmitter (14. Mai 2002)

hi! 

du kannst es mal mit  microangelo testen .. das ist ganz gut .. oder du guckst mal bei tucows nach "icon editor" oder so was 

cu


----------

